# Psiorian's 60F



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

So, I’ve been lurking on the forums for a while, and I’ve seen my fair share of journals (maybe too many, its all I do at work). Since you guys helped me pick my tank, I decided it is only fitting to do a journal about it. 

Disclaimer I’m still relatively new at this so any suggestions are welcome.

Specs:
Tank: ADA-60F
Lighting: Current Freshwater LED+
Filter: Eheim Ecco 2232, Cal Aqua X1s Inflow. 
Substrate: ADA Amazonia
Hardscape: Seiryu Stones

So I’m trying out the layout now. I want to do like a white sand beach sort of scape down a valley.

I've been messing with rock placement for now. There will be white sand where there is no substrate currently (please excuse the bad pictures and the funky lighting):

Top View:









Front View:









I'm liking the right side of the scape. Close up of the Right Side 









I’m not sold on the left side I have two options what is in the front view above or the picture below. Alternate Left Side 2:









Things will be easier to see without those fruit loop cardboard in the way an the sand in. Any suggestions on the initial hardscape?

I am trying to debate between HC and UG for the foreground. Do you guys think if I do one side with HC and one side with UG that would look weird? Any opinions on what I should do for the foreground?

I'm going to look for sand tomorrow and get some substrate dividers to keep the substrate out of the sand and foreground plants from mixing.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice stones you picked there. I would skip the sand path idea if it was my tank, just becomes a mess and is overdone imo. If you want to do ug and hc you could go with ug on the sides and back and hc in the middle for your "path".


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

xmas_one said:


> Nice stones you picked there. I would skip the sand path idea if it was my tank, just becomes a mess and is overdone imo. If you want to do ug and hc you could go with ug on the sides and back and hc in the middle for your "path".


You've done the sand path before? Does it require a lot of maintenance?

I bought this tank just to do a sand theme  

Maybe if I don't use too white sand? Maybe white mixed with black to create a gray look so it wont be too bad if it mixes a little with the aquasoil.

The HC path is also a good idea. I'll have to think about this one some more.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks good so far. I really like the right side but I think the two bigger rocks should be slightly further apart since they are very similar in shape. I like the second version of the left side as well.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Congrats on the new acquisition! Great start so far. I guess the AFA SCAPE meet couldn't wait? LOL

Anyways... I say if you like the sand go for it. You're the one that's going to be looking at it on the daily. I'm not going to lie, it does require more work to keep it tidy. But it's a labor of love. I personally still like a little sand, it adds character IMO.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I certainly like the right side - a winner. Left, um, maybe also try to angle the rocks a la right side? The shape of the path: blunt up the top corner a bit, the needle tip looks a bit unnatural to me, or plant something at the very top.

Light sand and AS is a PITA, but I love the look.

v3


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

talontsiawd said:


> Looks good so far. I really like the right side but I think the two bigger rocks should be slightly further apart since they are very similar in shape. I like the second version of the left side as well.


Thanks. I'll move them and take some more pictures to see how that looks.



Brian_Cali77 said:


> Congrats on the new acquisition! Great start so far. I guess the AFA SCAPE meet couldn't wait? LOL
> 
> Anyways... I say if you like the sand go for it. You're the one that's going to be looking at it on the daily. I'm not going to lie, it does require more work to keep it tidy. But it's a labor of love. I personally still like a little sand, it adds character IMO.


I figure during the SCAPE meet I can buy something else  You can always buy something else from there, especially if there is a sale. I found the rocks at the bonsai place across the street for half the price AFA was selling them for, same stones.



OVT said:


> I certainly like the right side - a winner. Left, um, maybe also try to angle the rocks a la right side? The shape of the path: blunt up the top corner a bit, the needle tip looks a bit unnatural to me, or plant something at the very top.
> 
> Light sand and AS is a PITA, but I love the look.
> 
> v3


Yea the path is supposed to be blunted as is the front two corners, my cereal box supports didn't hold up as well as I wanted, but I didn't want them to be too firmly in place as I need to remove them with the sand in. Planting something at the top also sounds interesting, what did you have in mind for that? 

I guess I'll still give the sand a go, see if I can handle it.

I have some more rocks as well so I'll do more work on the left side.

Any thoughts on the foreground plant? HC vs UG? Could I do both without looking unnatural?


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

I personally like UG, only because it's the newer trend and not as readily available. However, if you haven't done HC and have an urge to have the best of both worlds, why not! Go for it... you can always make changes after if you don't like the results. 

Here's a tank shot I saved in my folder of "inspirations"... there's a combo of HC and UG executed well IMO. 










On a side note... anyone know how this like river/stream was achieved underwater like that? Looks like some type of resin or something.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Psiorian said:


> Planting something at the top also sounds interesting, what did you have in mind for that?


The path seems to peak/end right center.

If you want the illusion of depth, something shorter then on the sides and front, which is a challange. Maybe S. repens, hydrocolite Japan, a single blyxa. Blah, me not liking those choices. For a focal point, a single AR mini. Dearf water lily might work. E. tropica aka Rosette sword. Gee 

v3


----------



## zodduska (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats on the new setup! I love the 60F and hope to try one some day. 

I really like the setup so far and I think there's been a lot of good suggestions. You might want to consider either adding some more substrate behind the rock closest to the back wall on the left or moving it slightly away from the rear glass to allow access for planting behind it.










It might also be worth mentioning that the rock on the left front, if placed with a large flat side facing up near the tank center has a good chance of growing algae unless moss or similar covers the surface, at least its what I've noticed in my tank.


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> I personally like UG, only because it's the newer trend and not as readily available. However, if you haven't done HC and have an urge to have the best of both worlds, why not! Go for it... you can always make changes after if you don't like the results.
> 
> Here's a tank shot I saved in my folder of "inspirations"... there's a combo of HC and UG executed well IMO.
> 
> ...


Awesome thanks, I saved it as well and I'll see if it'll work with the scape however it turns out.



OVT said:


> The path seems to peak/end right center.
> 
> If you want the illusion of depth, something shorter then on the sides and front, which is a challange. Maybe S. repens, hydrocolite Japan, a single blyxa. Blah, me not liking those choices. For a focal point, a single AR mini. Dearf water lily might work. E. tropica aka Rosette sword. Gee
> 
> v3


Thanks for the suggestions, it looks like it might be better to just not make it pointed 



zodduska said:


> Congrats on the new setup! I love the 60F and hope to try one some day.
> 
> I really like the setup so far and I think there's been a lot of good suggestions. You might want to consider either adding some more substrate behind the rock closest to the back wall on the left or moving it slightly away from the rear glass to allow access for planting behind it.


You should get one! They are nice tanks.

Thats a great point! This is something I would have thought of after filling partially and started to plant aand would be lazy to move it by that point. I'll do something about that. Thanks for that.



zodduska said:


> It might also be worth mentioning that the rock on the left front, if placed with a large flat side facing up near the tank center has a good chance of growing algae unless moss or similar covers the surface, at least its what I've noticed in my tank.


I'm still thinking of what I want it to look like planted, so I'll have to see if I'm going to add moss or not. If not I'll change the orientation of the rock.


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

So I moved some rocks around added a black background, and moved the barriers and I got this. 

(Phone pictures but I was lazy to use the better camera.)










I had to change the right side a bit to balance the left side this is what it looks like now. 










This is the left side. I feel better about it now. 










Top view. 










It doesn't come to a point but the barriers are drooping so it appears it is. 

What do you guys think now? Or did you like the old layout better?

Will even out the substrate once I find some sand. For some reason wherever I go is out or only has huge bags. Going to check a couple more places tomorrow. 

White sand or light tan sand? Will pure white look too unnatural?


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd go with the tan sand for a more natural look. 

Maybe the stone in the front right should be pushed back some so that you'd have more open space for a foreground carpet. Just a suggestion. otherwise, I think everything looks fine.


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> I'd go with the tan sand for a more natural look.
> 
> Maybe the stone in the front right should be pushed back some so that you'd have more open space for a foreground carpet. Just a suggestion. otherwise, I think everything looks fine.


Thanks, I'll move the stone back. I was hoping you'd respond cause I know you have white and tan


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

I have a Eheim Ecco 2234 filter sitting around, do you guys think that would be too much flow for this tank? 145gph is what its rated at, I'm guessing thats empty as I've heard people say these eccos have low flow. 

I know people like to oversize their filters, how to know if its too much besides substrate flying everywhere.

I'll have some sort of lily pipes (not purchased yet), would I need to restrict the outflow with the valves? Maybe buy spin lily pipes?


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Psiorian said:


> I have a Eheim Ecco 2234 filter sitting around, do you guys think that would be too much flow for this tank? 145gph is what its rated at, I'm guessing thats empty as I've heard people say these eccos have low flow.
> 
> I know people like to oversize their filters, how to know if its too much besides substrate flying everywhere.
> 
> I'll have some sort of lily pipes (not purchased yet), would I need to restrict the outflow with the valves? Maybe buy spin lily pipes?


You will likely have to throttle it down but it will work. I had the same filter on my 6 gallon for a test and it worked. That has a lot of stems and things to be pushed around. Anything tall will get pushed around if you outflow is in back. If you put it in front (more intrusive), shouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

That's one of the reasons I went with a fluval 106 instead of an eheim classic can. I have the ability to throttle it down without risk of prematurely burning out the motor. Plus, the self priming is great. I just bought the clear vinyl hosing from home depot to work with my 13mm cal aqua pipes. 

Get the 106 dude...it's a great filter!


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> That's one of the reasons I went with a fluval 106 instead of an eheim classic can. I have the ability to throttle it down without risk of prematurely burning out the motor. Plus, the self priming is great. I just bought the clear vinyl hosing from home depot to work with my 13mm cal aqua pipes.
> 
> Get the 106 dude...it's a great filter!


The Ecco was cheap! Like 30! I couldn't resist. The 106 actually slows down the motor? Not by restricting flow? If I could have bought the 106 for that price I would have. 

Ill throttle this one and if the motor burns then I'll try a fluval


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

talontsiawd said:


> You will likely have to throttle it down but it will work. I had the same filter on my 6 gallon for a test and it worked. That has a lot of stems and things to be pushed around. Anything tall will get pushed around if you outflow is in back. If you put it in front (more intrusive), shouldn't be a big deal.


Awesome that's good info hopefully I have good results like you. Which outflow did you use?


----------



## keats (Apr 26, 2013)

You could try some of the ADA sands. They have some neat colors that would work well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Psiorian said:


> The Ecco was cheap! Like 30! I couldn't resist. The 106 actually slows down the motor? Not by restricting flow? If I could have bought the 106 for that price I would have.
> 
> Ill throttle this one and if the motor burns then I'll try a fluval


Dang...can't beat that price. Was it new? 

I'm not sure what the mechanism is to reduce the flow in the fluval but about 2 years ago when I was researching it, I emailed fluval (Hagen) and they assured me there is no reduction in longevity by throttling down. Whereas the eheims are not designed to be throttled down. I recall reading in some threads about using the quick disconnect valves to throttle down but eheim recommends against it citing extra wear on the motor. These were classic cans, so not sure about the ecco line.

Edit:
After digging around a bit, I guess you can restrict the flow a tad on the outflow. Never had an eheim so that's new to me...
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=156828


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Dang...can't beat that price. Was it new?
> 
> I'm not sure what the mechanism is to reduce the flow in the fluval but about 2 years ago when I was researching it, I emailed fluval (Hagen) and they assured me there is no reduction in longevity by throttling down. Whereas the eheims are not designed to be throttled down. I recall reading in some threads about using the quick disconnect valves to throttle down but eheim recommends against it citing extra wear on the motor. These were classic cans, so not sure about the ecco line.
> 
> ...


Wow thanks for that post good read. 

It was used from rocksmom's moving sale.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Psiorian said:


> Awesome that's good info hopefully I have good results like you. Which outflow did you use?


Stock Eheim. I did not use it long term as I couldn't fit it under the "stand" I use for the 6 gallon. As far as I have been told, throttling down an Eheim or any magdrive motor shouldn't hurt it.


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

Well since I need to throttle down flow and that's what the spin is for I got one from chronados before he restocks so when it comes in Ill see how it works. 

Still need to find a short inflow as GLA is out of the short ones for now. 

Still got a while. I will most likely dry start to at least let things get rooted.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Most Eheims come with adjustable flow, including classics. If the manufacturer put that feature in, then a) improbable to do anything bad to the mag drive b) they had a reason. If it is rated for 160 gph, you *might* get 80 in practice. Things get dirty and clogged up, reducing the flow rather quickly. Your plants grow, get trimmed, moved around, replaced - your flow needs will fluctuate.

IME, turning the flow down is much easier then up. Think about it.

v3


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

Been busy as I thought one of my other tanks was leaking but it was those J thermometers siphoning water out of my tank. I emptied the tank and leak tested it and everything was fine. Nevertheless I redid it and moved it to a better location.

Thanks for all the comments on the filter.

Some things that happened since the last update:

I swapped my friend for a 2232 as the 2234 was too tall to fit in the cabinet I had planned.

I got the mini spin lily pipe in, its really small. I have no idea how this flow pattern is going to go, I'll have to test it later. Still no inflow though, waiting on cal aqua pipes from GLA.

I put a black background on the tank.

I also got the current SAT+ as my light. I've been wanting to try this light and all the neat dynamic lighting features and man its amazing! Suspended the light using those zoomed light hangers.

I also added the white sand. My plastic flexible cutting board substrate dividers are coming in the mail still. After they are in place the planting can begin.

Here is a picture of what it looks like now.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Great job on the initial setup with the lights and background... looking good, Jon!


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Great job on the initial setup with the lights and background... looking good, Jon!


Thanks for all the advice as well  Really helped it come along.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah, it is looking sharp.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking good. That background looks really good as well. Like where this is going.


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

Green_Flash said:


> Yeah, it is looking sharp.





talontsiawd said:


> Looking good. That background looks really good as well. Like where this is going.


Thanks guys! Hopefully I dont screw it all up when I plant it :icon_eek:


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Nah, just go slowly and have fun, and it will be all good.


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

So I planted and filled the tank. HC in the foreground and UG in the background, some anubia nana petite in the areas that are slightly shaded.

The infamous filling picture









I didn't have my inflow at the time of the filling. I tried the spin out but because of the flow pattern of the spin (it makes like a ball of water around the outflow its really cool) it directed some flow downwards. Because of the shallow height of the 60F it kicks up the substrate no matter where I put it even if I turn the filter down. So I'm selling my spin to try to get something different, probably a cal aqua labs pipe F1.

I went to dual hobs. AC20 and Sunsun 301 until I can get a proper lily outflow to match my X1s that is coming. You can see all the kicked up AS/sand in the back of the picture. I didnt bother cleaning it yet as I'm still trying to test pipes. (The water is still a little cloudy)










If you look eye level you cant really see the HOBs because of the black background.










As the configuration sits now, the lily pipes can only go on the back of the tank unless I buy some elbows. I bought some connectors from home depot today I'll try them and report back how it is working.


----------



## Chronados (Jan 28, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

always wanted to try the sand/soil seperation, but I just know my fish and shrimp would ruin it within the first day. looks good though!


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Very nice... can't wait to see it fill in.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking great. Sucks about the spin not working. I am sure a normal jet should work but maybe a poppy flow? It really doesn't allow for the flow to go downwards, but it's also quite big. If you use the outlet on your 2234, without the plastic insert, that works about the same as a jet style outflow so that may be worth trying and see how much things get stirred up. 

Anyway, can't wait to see where this goes.


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

talontsiawd said:


> Looking great. Sucks about the spin not working. I am sure a normal jet should work but maybe a poppy flow? It really doesn't allow for the flow to go downwards, but it's also quite big. If you use the outlet on your 2234, without the plastic insert, that works about the same as a jet style outflow so that may be worth trying and see how much things get stirred up.
> 
> Anyway, can't wait to see where this goes.


Poppy hmm I do remember your journal about that one, and how you showed the flow patterns, I will have to take this into consideration as well.

Thats exactly what I was thinking just like a jet outflow. But since I bought the filter used and split stuff with my buddy, I realized I didnt have a normal outflow  

I do have the spraybar attachment though (short one maybe 2-3 inches), I'm not sure how that would work would that create enough flow?


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Psiorian said:


> Poppy hmm I do remember your journal about that one, and how you showed the flow patterns, I will have to take this into consideration as well.
> 
> Thats exactly what I was thinking just like a jet outflow. But since I bought the filter used and split stuff with my buddy, I realized I didnt have a normal outflow
> 
> I do have the spraybar attachment though (short one maybe 2-3 inches), I'm not sure how that would work would that create enough flow?


You could borrow my Eheim or my generic acrylic outflow to experiment. If you give me a deposit, I would even let you borrow my poppy glass. I need two out of the three so unfortunately it would have to be one by one. PM me if you are interested. I do think the poppy glass may be a bit intrusive on a 60F.


----------



## Keyboard Aquatics (Feb 24, 2012)

Just putting two cents in here on the ViV pipes since I carry them.

The Spin pipe does drop a bit. If you were not worried about the force of the flow, you could use a VI-1032 because the output is a full 3/4 of an inch higher than the bottom of the spin pipe in the 13 mm size. 

Tank looks sweetly aquascaped.


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

Keyboard Aquatics said:


> Just putting two cents in here on the ViV pipes since I carry them.
> 
> The Spin pipe does drop a bit. If you were not worried about the force of the flow, you could use a VI-1032 because the output is a full 3/4 of an inch higher than the bottom of the spin pipe in the 13 mm size.
> 
> Tank looks sweetly aquascaped.


Thanks!

That style of pipe isnt out of the question. I am either looking at one of those or a regular style lily pipe. Depending on the lily it may still disturb the substrate as it angles the flow downwards.

That jet style flow is a good option though as well. Anyone else use these? I havent seen too many tanks with them on.

Any chance to see these on monday madness in the upcoming weeks? 

I'm going to do some temporary mock-ups to see what things look like so I buy the correct pipe the next time.


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

So I cleaned up the sand, well I tried. I sucked up the top layer of sand as it was stained from the Aquasoil and added new sand. I'll let everything settle a bit before picking out the AS one by one from the sand.

I attached a bunch of elbows to try to make a regular lily pipe fit that I had laying around. I found out I needed to use hose claimps on these elbows as I had a mess when I primed the filter with leaking water everywhere. After putting hose clamps + zip ties + some super glue everything looked dry after 20 minutes of testing.

Here is what the pipe looks like now.










Here is the FTS










It is not bad, but it sticks out pretty far. I guess I'll use this for now until I get some nano lily pipes. What do you guys think are nano lily pipes that much more compact? 

I hope there is no water on the ground tomorrow morning I will have to see. :icon_eek:


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

How's the tank coming along? Hope you didn't get any more leaks!


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> How's the tank coming along? Hope you didn't get any more leaks!


So I figured out why I was getting leaks. I was using PEX tubing elbows instead of vinyl tubing elbows so there wasn't a good seal. 

I got new elbows and I'm going to change my lily pipes so they are both in the front so I can use a surface skimmer and hide it on the black background. 

I'm waiting on new supplies to make this change and a new lily pipe to replace the spin. 

Should have everything by this weekend for an update 

Plants are all doing well coming along.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Cool... glad you figured out the leaking issue. 

So is the Sat+ doing alright elevated at that distance? I'm just wondering if you should lower it a bit?


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Are you getting a jet outflow? Because I have one on my Mini M and it works great. They're especially good for long tanks.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

My bad for not getting those measurements. If that pipe is working out, I bet just about any jet style pipe will work out for you. Let me know if you still need mine but I am thinking you have it figured out.


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Cool... glad you figured out the leaking issue.
> 
> So is the Sat+ doing alright elevated at that distance? I'm just wondering if you should lower it a bit?


You must be a mind reader! I changed the way my light was hung based on somewhatshocked 12gal long journal since I use the same light hangers. It looks better, I was going to post pictures this weekend when I change the pipes and tubing.

I just lowered the light a bit (from 10" to 8" from the lowest part of the substrate) to see how my growth is. I was getting pearling before but the HC wasnt "crawling" along the ground like in other people's journals. Lets see how it does for a couple of days.



ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> Are you getting a jet outflow? Because I have one on my Mini M and it works great. They're especially good for long tanks.


Which filter for the mini M with the jet outflow?

So I was debating between a jet and a F1 cal aqua outflow (like a mini lily pipe). I got a cal aqua pipe and I also got an eheim jet outflow that the LFS was going to throw away to cut and test that out as well if the cal aqua pipes dont work.

This is my reasoning behind getting the cal aqua pipes vs a jet. I have no facts to back this up other than the voices in my head. The jet outflow looked like it would give me a strong "jet" across the tank in a concentrated flow pattern. I didnt know how it would fare front to back as it is also deeper tank. I wasnt sure if I wanted to increase my flow even more as my filter is oversized and I already have it turned down and I didnt want to turn my filter down all the way.

This totally may not be the case and you guys can correct me if I'm wrong. I may just end up with a collection of glassware  That I can save up and have an excuse to buy another tank!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Psiorian said:


> Which filter for the mini M with the jet outflow?
> 
> So I was debating between a jet and a F1 cal aqua outflow (like a mini lily pipe). I got a cal aqua pipe and I also got an eheim jet outflow that the LFS was going to throw away to cut and test that out as well if the cal aqua pipes dont work.
> 
> ...


My guess is that the two will be more similar than different. I don't find a lily pipe really distributes flow any better than a straight outlet. I haven't used one that is "crimped" though. 

I would pick the one you like better cosmetically. I also think Cal Aqua makes better quality glassware than ADA but I think ADA makes more cosmetically appealing glassware. The Cal Aqua stuff I have is very durable. I have only had one drop checker and one diffuser since I started this hobby (only have equipment for one high tech tank). However, I have chipped an acrylic lily pipe. I think that alone speaks for durability. Many have said they feel their Cal Aqua pipes are stronger than ADA as well.

At the end of the day, unless it's a speciality style pipe like the Spin, Poppy, etc, it's much more cosmetic than functional. I think we all want to think these make a difference sense they are not cheap but I really would focus on cosmetics and personal style.


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

talontsiawd said:


> My guess is that the two will be more similar than different. I don't find a lily pipe really distributes flow any better than a straight outlet. I haven't used one that is "crimped" though.
> 
> I would pick the one you like better cosmetically. I also think Cal Aqua makes better quality glassware than ADA but I think ADA makes more cosmetically appealing glassware. The Cal Aqua stuff I have is very durable. I have only had one drop checker and one diffuser since I started this hobby (only have equipment for one high tech tank). However, I have chipped an acrylic lily pipe. I think that alone speaks for durability. Many have said they feel their Cal Aqua pipes are stronger than ADA as well.
> 
> At the end of the day, unless it's a speciality style pipe like the Spin, Poppy, etc, it's much more cosmetic than functional. I think we all want to think these make a difference sense they are not cheap but I really would focus on cosmetics and personal style.


This is good to know! Thanks!

I have a cal aqua inflow and it does feel sturdy! Only time will tell if its sturdy enough for me.

I wish Cal Aqua stuff was sold in California (well if it is and I dont know about it tell me!) so I could save on shipping.

Hopefully I can get everything before the weekend so I can set it all up


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Psiorian said:


> This is good to know! Thanks!
> 
> I have a cal aqua inflow and it does feel sturdy! Only time will tell if its sturdy enough for me.
> 
> ...


Sorry, not to downplay what I just said but I do want to reiterate its "my guess" or "my opinion". I could be wrong here since I have not used one that is actually "crimped" before.


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

I got some new stuff in. 

Clear tubing, new outflow and some proper tubing connectors so it would stop leaking. Oh and I picked up a ramp timer from Brian's 60P journal 

I love how cal aqua packages their stuff.









I also adjusted the zoomed light stands like somewhatshocked and put them behind the tank instead of on the sides.










I like the new outflow better than the big one I had before.









It also creates vortex action better than the previous bigger generic lily.

The plants are coming along after I lowered my lights a couple of inches. I'm not seeing crazy growth and I planted pretty sparsely to start off with. I also moved the anubias around and added some hydrocotyle japan as a plant to absorb nutrients.

Here is what it looks like now.


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

http://www.calaqualabs.com/Retailers.html

I know a few stores in southern california that will special order their stuff but that's it.


----------



## JoseRivera (Sep 10, 2013)

It's lookin good, I love the layout


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Tank is looking good and coming along. I just love cal aqua packaging. How do you like the ramp timer?


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks good. Seems like that lily couldn't not have been a closer fit. Curious about the ramp up timer as well, even though I really have no use for it and rarely see my lights come on/off on my tank with LED's, I may buy one anyway.


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

JoseRivera said:


> It's lookin good, I love the layout


Thanks!



Brian_Cali77 said:


> Tank is looking good and coming along. I just love cal aqua packaging. How do you like the ramp timer?





talontsiawd said:


> Looks good. Seems like that lily couldn't not have been a closer fit. Curious about the ramp up timer as well, even though I really have no use for it and rarely see my lights come on/off on my tank with LED's, I may buy one anyway.


Thanks guys. 

The ramp timer is pretty neat. I actually don't see my lights come on and off often but I made it a point to wait for them this time. It is pretty neat how it dims it on and off. Super easy to setup. And it frees up a spot on my power strip as there isn't a bulky timer there anymore.


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

Well the tank is coming along, its in the cycling phase of diatoms on the hardscape and the sand. I'm getting some BGA which I've never had before so I get a chance to experience how to cure this type of algae. 

I started ferts and increased surface agitation by added a sunsun301 skimmer to the back of the tank. I read somewhere that lack of O2 could also cause this anaerobic bacteria to grow. I wasnt getting much surface agitation and it seems to have made the BGA go away or at least stop spreading.

I'm going out of town for the holidays, hopefully I dont come back to a tank full of green water :eek5:


----------



## zodduska (Aug 14, 2013)

Tank's looking really good! I think BGA is typically dead spots (and low nitrate?) but I could be wrong. You might want to reduce your lighting intensity and or duration depending on how long you'll be gone.


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

zodduska said:


> Tank's looking really good! I think BGA is typically dead spots (and low nitrate?) but I could be wrong. You might want to reduce your lighting intensity and or duration depending on how long you'll be gone.


Good point. Yea, I think dead spots occurred because I kept changing the lilies and locations in the beginning. Now they are set so hopefully I'll see if there are true dead spots.

I will reduce the duration while I'm gone, any suggested duration while I'm gone? (Will be gone about a week). They are on for 8 hrs now I was thinking around 6?


----------



## zodduska (Aug 14, 2013)

I'd say 6 would be good, I don't think I'd turn the intensity down if you do that though.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

What's up dude... Any updates?


----------

